# CPT Code 19295, Can it be used more than once/?



## MichelleAKing (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi - I have a question regaerding CPT code 19295 (placement of a clip, percutaneously during a brest bx). If more than one clip is placed, can 19295 be billed per each clip placed? For example, if the doc places three separate clips in three differnt locations in the breast, AND states that he did so in his note, can CPT code 19295 be billed three times? I appreciate any feedback - thanks much!


----------



## tcooper@tupelosurgery.com (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes I use 19295 more than once. Medicare and most carrier required that you put a 59 modifier on the 2nd and 3rd clip placement. I hope this helps


----------



## MichelleAKing (Oct 2, 2012)

It helps immensely. Thank you so very much!


----------

